# [BELGIUM] Mashamoto - Extreme Imports : any feedbacks?



## JT1979 (May 2, 2011)

Hello everybody,

As I said in the title, i'm looking for some feedback on this trader.

To explain a little:
A friend of mine and I have both ordered our GTR via this trader (both GTR R33).
The only little problem is that my friend's one has been ordered nearly one year ago (import from Japan) and "only six months" ago for mine (direct from England) and we have nearly no news today.

I know following some research on the internet that the owner of Extreme import (which is also member of this forum) had some health problem.

I can understand that health problem could be source of delay (as it seems that the owner is alone to do the job).
But what is worry us a little more (in addition to the money we've already spent) is that one of the other reason Extreme imports gave us for being late in the delivery is the procedure of homologation in the Ministry of Transport.
Or, after collecting some information in the Ministry (with the chassis number of my R33), it seems that no file has already been introduced.

My friend try to contact the owner multiple times but it seems that he had no response.

So, if some Belgian (of Dutch) people have experiences (good or bad but please only facts not the "i've heard from xx who have heard ..."sort of things ) with this trader, thanks to give it.
I must admit that the situation start to worry me a little bit as answers seems difficult to obtain via direct contact.

P.S.: Hope my English is not too bad :nervous:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

PM me your details, I have a contact number.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi mate, I haven't done business with them straight, but they seem to be amateurs of the highest order or dodgy at best

Don't do business with such companies.


----------



## JT1979 (May 2, 2011)

Two years after some news (and those are actual facts).

First discussions where with Mashamoto Belgium (but this society came to bankruptcy after i ordered my car ). 
But discussion goes on with the same guy under the name of Extreme import (who also come to bankruptcy recently as i learned on this forum).

There were a lot of phone and (some angry) mails exchange before we finally received the car in july 2011.
Two months after that, my motor broke. 
We try to contact extreme import to play the warranty he promised when i ordered but he didn't to know anything, it was my fault if it broke. 
I was still in learning mode (no run, no hi rev, no track) as the most powerfull I had before was max 70hp  so I was quite a bit angry reading that.
Besides my friend still didn't receive his car at the time (and still not now) so I didn't trust "extreme import" to repair my car correctly when he finally offer to do it (if I pay ).
I decided to repair the car myself (with help of my brother-in-law). It tooks me nearly 1,5 year but I don't regret it today.

Today, my friend had taken a lawyer and still don't have received his car (even if he already had pay the full price).

So if anyone read this and see that "Extreme import" belgium come to life again, be carefull.

Edit : to GTRlux: At that time that was the only one known in belgium for making all the paper work to make the car legal . And I must be honest, he did but for the rest ...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------

